# Anyone else sick of winter yet?



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Last week. Still hasn't been washed and wearing a very thick white coat of road salt
And more snow coming tomorrow......I wish I lived in Aruba


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah pretty rubbish over here, cleaning a car is futile, one journey and it's filthy again. Too cold for a proper detail - frustrating!


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Yep, although I might try and sneak out and attempt to hose off some salt so my skin can stop crawling


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I used to like winter but now im a bit older its too cold for me  hopefully it wont be long now before it starts getting a bit warmer. OP my favourite job would be a deck chair tester on aruba!


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I was sick of it before it started!!


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

m4rkymark said:


> I used to like winter but now im a bit older its too cold for me  hopefully it wont be long now before it starts getting a bit warmer. OP my favourite job would be a deck chair tester on aruba!


Yea, or balashi quality tester


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

it's the freezing cold hand that I've had enough of


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I hate Winters and this one is starting to drag on with day after day of being cold...looking forward to some sunny days


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Yep to much salt on the roads but haven't met a Gritting truck yet so happy front end , Also hating winter tyres


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

But has the paint fallen off your car?


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Yeah all car gets a quick wash nothing special saying that not worth much more because within a few hours will be same or worse. Really does need a good detail.


----------



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

Totally hacked off with it, my car looks like pants, can't do anything, or rather its pointless work because all the salt and crap is still on the roads and is being topped up daily.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I`m going to wash my car tomorrow no matter what the weather brings, i`m sick of the crap on it and also gives me a chance to try out my new snow foam lance.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

TBH we have had nothing compared to you Adam. Freezing water whilst washing has annoyed me though.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Yip, I was fed up with it in September.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

warren said:


> But has the paint fallen off your car?


Not yet, but I'm sure the salt is eating away at my LSP



MEH4N said:


> TBH we have had nothing compared to you Adam. Freezing water whilst washing has annoyed me though.


Yea Rav, just under 2 feet this season- and it started snowing out again right now.....


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes.
Can't wait to have my sexy summer wheels back on


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yeah, not had the chance to wash mine for weeks...





Can't say I'm overly bothered though, especially when I get views like this on my way to work in the morning...



I wont wash my car till spring when I have the hours to do it properly - with this amount of mud, salt etc, it will need care and attention to wash it without scratching it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll be giving my S1 its long overdue maintenance wash tomorrow as its forecast to be less cold.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I've still got the flu.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Hope it's not (man) flu sus


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm enjoying seeing my car getting dirtier and dirtier whilst using the roads. Just means I'll have more fun when I finally get chance to give her a clean!

Sutty.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

just done mine today wash + qd wipedown , start wifes in morning


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Yep just about had enough, Especially being stuck behind a gritter for some 5 minuets and also getting showered in salt/grit from a lorry traveling at speed from the opposite direction on a long bend all on the same day, Especially when there hasn't been any snow worth mentioning here with little to no ice.... Roll on the summer.


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Got mine washed today and some sonax bsd on as doing 350 miles yesterday it was covered in white salt dust...........will look same on Monday after another 300 miles but at least it looks clean for a day! ha ha


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

Richors said:


> Got mine washed today and some sonax bsd on as doing 350 miles yesterday it was covered in white salt dust...........will look same on Monday after another 300 miles but at least it looks clean for a day! ha ha


I know that feeling only too well.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I haven't washed my car since November, at least the council here is too cheap to put down grit.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

In all fairness, Bristol hasn't had it as bad as a lot of other places, so I shouldn't grumble really, BUT...

...I was fed up as soon as the clocks changed!

Having made a mistake (in my opinion) of buying a car in November, I haven't had the chance to machine polish it, touch in the stone chips, or even wax it. I just need more time on the thing, and can't wait for those long sunny days.

Winter sucks!


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Have to say I'm getting a bit fed up with this time of year. I normally like winter, and especially as we've not had any properly bad weather (snow etc) in London this should be no exception. But the cold is getting to me, and the mix of salt and molasses that they are using on the roads (M3 particularly) is sticking to my car like bloody concrete. Had great fun trying to get it off today.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

:detailer:


warren said:


> Hope it's not (man) flu sus


I bet it is...


----------



## RichieM (May 11, 2007)

Yup, another weekend not suitable for detailing, and that freezing mist here today.
According to forecast though, next weekend should be warmer (8 or 9 degrees)


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Still daylight when I'm leaving work at 5pm. Won't be long now.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Been lovely sunshine here for the last week or so, still cold though

Won't be long


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

I've been feeling grotty for weeks now, and its too cold. Plus I can't clean the car after work (finish at 7pm) so it gets washed when I have time.

Looks like this at the moment. Hate having to drive through the sticks this time of year.


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

Managed to do the two cars today, 8 degrees, but now its dropped and both cars frozen hard


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Same here quite pleasant today, going to freeze tonight. Managed to do my car though! Looking forward to a full detail though!


----------



## Lost Boys (Apr 11, 2006)

Managed to wash both cars yesterday. Road salt is seriously annoying. 80 mile round trip today will put it all back on though!


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I hate winter, only because it gets dark so early 
Bring back summer time with evening car meets, bike rides and canal pub drinks!


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

I just want my car to stay shiny for more than a day


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

It's the using cold water from a hose, hand goes numb from cold, cold hand i cant stand. Roll on the warmer weather so i can finally clean up the interior too.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Not really fed up of winter yet nope, I see it is an excuse for my car to get dirty and the more dirty it gets, the more of a challenge it is when it comes to detailing it.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Yes, can't wait to see the back of the car killing salt.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

PreWash
Jetwash
2BM
Reload
Vacuum
APC Interior wipedown.

Done. Followed by a nice cuppa, but I am in the Thames Valley. Toasty !


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

muzzer42 said:


> It's the using cold water from a hose, hand goes numb from cold, cold hand i cant stand. Roll on the warmer weather so i can finally clean up the interior too.


There is something less appealing about doing the interior in cold weather.


----------



## ChrisMEI (Jan 28, 2015)

Use alot of petrol but when I clean the interior before joining here, I usually have the heaters on lol, Keep my digits nice and toasty


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Had a couple of hours this morning, as it is dry here and a very toasty +6c.

Went to get out the pressure washer and noticed the tub of BH Surfex sat at the back and remembered how good that was.

So, 3 litres of hot water in the Hozelock pump sprayer with a 5% mix of Surfex HD and off we go. 

Left it to dwell for 5 mins whilst I set up the PW and I had forgotten the Surfex trick of making brown cack drip off the tyres... 

Rinsed it away with the PW and all was good. The finger swipe test showed no apparent dirt left on the paint.

2bm with AG BSC and then finished with AG Aqua Wax. So its good for another 2 weeks and hopefully the weather will be starting to get warmer and drier on a regular basis by then.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Finally got to do a rinse less wash yesterday with Dodo Juice Low on Eau. Was hoping to do a touch up today.......


More snow........


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Some cold looking pics there goody ! I have so many new bits im waiting to try but the weather wont let me !


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Goodylax, my colleagues at my office in Boston are still getting battered by the weather. A couple of weeks ago, it got so bad, the combination of weight of ice/snow and the cold broke the door handles off one guy's car.


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

I've had enough of winter now....my white car doesn't stay clean for long.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

chrisgreen said:


> Goodylax, my colleagues at my office in Boston are still getting battered by the weather. A couple of weeks ago, it got so bad, the combination of weight of ice/snow and the cold broke the door handles off one guy's car.


Yea, Boston is where I'm from originally. Family is still up there. An Ice skating rink in Canton Massachusetts just collapsed the other day because if the weight of the snow on the roof!

After today, they've gotten over seven feet of snow this winter :doublesho


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Goodylax said:


> Yea, Boston is where I'm from originally.


Boston is about 20 miles from where I live :thumb::lol:


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Don't know what you guys are on about I been washing cars right through winter even had the flex out yesterday for a bit of a run.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes I am. Gave the car a coat of SRP followed by a coat of Topaz yesterday. I knew it wasn't going to last long in this wet weather but wasn't expecting snow. After two lorrys coming the other way my car is now filthy. At least it'll be easy to clean next time though.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Yes I am. Car needs a good detail on interior and exterior.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

ferted said:


> Boston is about 20 miles from where I live :thumb::lol:


He means the interesting and civilised Boston.


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

GleemSpray said:


> He means the interesting and civilised Boston.


By that I'll guess you've been?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm fed up with this winter weather.

Snowing tonight and I'm itching to get it detailed.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

ferted said:


> By that I'll guess you've been?


 Have been to both Bostons.


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

GleemSpray said:


> Have been to both Bostons.


America Boston I can understand, but why the UK one??


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm itching more to start killing the moss in the lawns, hopefully this weekend i can make a start. 

As to the motors, well given the amount of rock salt the council is laying down every night I'm quite happy running around on my winter wheels, and a weekly quick wash of the cars, for a while yet.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

ferted said:


> America Boston I can understand, but why the UK one??


I had to go there for work - it was unavoidable... Lol


----------



## audigex (Apr 2, 2012)

My car looks dreadful, too  300 miles a week commuting through the lake district means salt and grime is completely unavoidable - I'm pretty sure I've lost all the protection, though, so she's in desperate need.

Hopefully in a week or two we'll get a mild weekend and I can put a day into cleaning then give her a few layers of sealant.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I've been pretty happy with what I have been able to achieve this winter, despite the weather.

Got the car waxed up in the Autumn and since then its been various pre-wash via a garden pump sprayer and then power wash it off or if time is tight or weather is threatening just hose it off.

On better days I follow it with 2BM and then spray wax as a drying aid & top-up. Even managed to get a coat of my newly acquired AS Topaz on it recently.

So I managed to keep it looking fairly clean right through winter this year.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

nice


----------

